# How to Remove Curado Reel Handle Grips???



## 5Redman8 (May 7, 2007)

How do you remove the reel handle grips from a Curado.............GOT THAT....REVERSE THREADS!!!



Do they sell replacements other than the whole reel handle assembly?


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm takin it you have a newer Curado with the "Power Grip" handles. Just find a small stiff wire that will fit in that small hole. Take a pair of pliers and barely bend the very end of it. Just stick it and pry her out. It won't break. Then there will be a brass/stainless nut notched so that a flat-head screwdriver will drive it. "REMEMBER THE NUT IS REVERSE THREAD!!!" The older phillips screws were regular threads. And also...under that small nut will be a very small washer....sometimes it will stay in the rubber handle and sometimes it will come out with the nut. Just make sure to keep your eye out for them and remember where they go. If you have a Curado with no bearings in the handles then I don't believe they have these small washers.

You have to buy the whole assembly....


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Young "Padewon" is correct and on the money. Soon he will be able to walk across rice paper and no reve foot print!
My guess is that you messed up the handle assembly? Yes have to buy the whole thing if its stripped.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

haaaa....I have a hard time noticing sarcasm over the internet. I believe the question changed as I was typing. :rotfl:

padewon? wth......guess I'll google that one.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey Redman..........did it strip the nut or the handle threads?.....

If it was the nut threads.......you can probably find one from someone. 

I lost one of those buggers awhile back and a good man on this forum sent me one, and got me out of a bind. Thanks Dip. If its stripped at the handle......prob. SOL. If I had one I would hook ya up.

After a few cold ones I re-thought this. I think my Padawan kicked in......:rotfl:


----------



## 5Redman8 (May 7, 2007)

Nothing stripped......bought a Curado 100D in mint shape for $40

Mint shape except for the rubber and plastic handle grips....they were the subject of a puppy attack.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

I got a couple I can send ya, PM me your addy and I'll hook ya up..Gratis...Dip


----------

